# ** April BFN's bring May BFP's **



## CRC25

Well was hoping for a BFP in Arpil but didnt happen! So starting a new thread... Praying for a BFP in May! Today I am CD01. Af arrived today... Wasnt due til sunday the 10th but came early!!! makes me days closer to being able to try again!!! How exciting if We get BFP's in May we would have the first babies in Jan. 2012. :) Thats something to smile about.... Baby dust to everyone!:flower:


----------



## debzie

hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x


----------



## WoodyA

I'll join as no AF yet and I don't know when to expect it!!


----------



## Faith2781

Think I will join you! Late AF (should have been here 4th) but have a feeling it is going to arrive today/tomorrow so no BFP April for me and hubby to be :-(


----------



## Hanskiz

I think I'm probably in. I'm not due af until 16th but have just been scanned at EPU and still have left over tissue (or possibly a bit clot) from mc in February so I think it's unlikely I'll be getting a bfp in April!! Also not sure I want one after that news. Scary.

ANYWAY, I'm in for May, my af would be due May 14th (assuming the next one comes on time) so I'll be testing then.


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:



> hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x

Im right there w/ ya. my cycles were 28 days but this month I ovulated 2 days earlier so this cycle was only 25 days.... so not sure if my cycle will be due April 30th... last day of april or may 3rd the same as you!!! we can be testing buddies!!!:hugs: Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!! do you usually O around cd14?


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> I'll join as no AF yet and I don't know when to expect it!!

Stay postive dont give up yet! your not out until the witch shows! good luck to ya! and praying for lots of baby dust your way! :) keep us posted if af arrives! praying she stays away!:flower:


----------



## CRC25

Faith2781 said:


> Think I will join you! Late AF (should have been here 4th) but have a feeling it is going to arrive today/tomorrow so no BFP April for me and hubby to be :-(

Praying that the witch stays away! did you test? Sending lots of baby dust your way :)


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I'll join as no AF yet and I don't know when to expect it!!
> 
> Stay postive dont give up yet! your not out until the witch shows! good luck to ya! and praying for lots of baby dust your way! :) keep us posted if af arrives! praying she stays away!:flower:Click to expand...

I will!


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> I think I'm probably in. I'm not due af until 16th but have just been scanned at EPU and still have left over tissue (or possibly a bit clot) from mc in February so I think it's unlikely I'll be getting a bfp in April!! Also not sure I want one after that news. Scary.
> 
> ANYWAY, I'm in for May, my af would be due May 14th (assuming the next one comes on time) so I'll be testing then.

Sorry about the news today! glad to read your hcg level is back at zero! that is great news! stay postive and hope that your af arrives on time! lets get us some May BFP!:thumbup:


----------



## debzie

CRC25 said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x
> 
> Im right there w/ ya. my cycles were 28 days but this month I ovulated 2 days earlier so this cycle was only 25 days.... so not sure if my cycle will be due April 30th... last day of april or may 3rd the same as you!!! we can be testing buddies!!!:hugs: Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!! do you usually O around cd14?Click to expand...

Na I ovulate all over the place too, first cycle was cd15 second cd19 and last one was cd 17. Spend a fortune on opks lol. I am promising my self that I am not going to test until af is due this cycle. Good luck to you too. x


----------



## Vic31

I'm in too. CD2 - first af after m/c. Hopefully we will all be out of here by next month.


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x
> 
> Im right there w/ ya. my cycles were 28 days but this month I ovulated 2 days earlier so this cycle was only 25 days.... so not sure if my cycle will be due April 30th... last day of april or may 3rd the same as you!!! we can be testing buddies!!!:hugs: Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!! do you usually O around cd14?Click to expand...
> 
> Na I ovulate all over the place too, first cycle was cd15 second cd19 and last one was cd 17. Spend a fortune on opks lol. I am promising my self that I am not going to test until af is due this cycle. Good luck to you too. xClick to expand...

Ok. Are you going to test w/ opk's this cycle? and what day do yo u start using them? I started them on day 10 last cycle and they were postive that day and the following. So im not sure wht day to start this cycle. I dont wanna start too late. And I too spend a fortune on Opk's... should buy stock in them :) and Im not real sure when to say af is due to even test! lol.


----------



## CRC25

Vic31 said:


> I'm in too. CD2 - first af after m/c. Hopefully we will all be out of hear by next month.

I am CD02 as well. and this is my 3rd normal cycle since m/c in sept. of last year..... What day your af due? what day do you usually O? Im excited for this month! If we all get BFP's then we will have the first babies of the new year :) thats something to smile about :hugs:


----------



## debzie

CRC25 said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x
> 
> Im right there w/ ya. my cycles were 28 days but this month I ovulated 2 days earlier so this cycle was only 25 days.... so not sure if my cycle will be due April 30th... last day of april or may 3rd the same as you!!! we can be testing buddies!!!:hugs: Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!! do you usually O around cd14?Click to expand...
> 
> Na I ovulate all over the place too, first cycle was cd15 second cd19 and last one was cd 17. Spend a fortune on opks lol. I am promising my self that I am not going to test until af is due this cycle. Good luck to you too. xClick to expand...
> 
> Ok. Are you going to test w/ opk's this cycle? and what day do yo u start using them? I started them on day 10 last cycle and they were postive that day and the following. So im not sure wht day to start this cycle. I dont wanna start too late. And I too spend a fortune on Opk's... should buy stock in them :) and Im not real sure when to say af is due to even test! lol.Click to expand...

I have used opks the last three cycles starting on cd 11 usually but as I took soy last month started using them on cd 8 last month. Usually use on per day until I start getting lines, then I up to twice per day as I(usually) have a short surge. Going to stock up this month. I temp too so I roughly follow the same temp pattern too which gives me some idea. Hate that my cycles still havent settled down but such is life. My lp last month was longer and my temps stayed up until the last few days so I started testing at 11dpo (with a sly on on 8dpo just because I am a poas addict) Going to try and hold off this month testing though. x


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> hello CRC25 the witch got me too sat evening so I am in the running for a May BFP as Af will be due 3rd May if I keep the same cycle length, seems still to be all over the place. Good luck! x x x x
> 
> Im right there w/ ya. my cycles were 28 days but this month I ovulated 2 days earlier so this cycle was only 25 days.... so not sure if my cycle will be due April 30th... last day of april or may 3rd the same as you!!! we can be testing buddies!!!:hugs: Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!! do you usually O around cd14?Click to expand...
> 
> Na I ovulate all over the place too, first cycle was cd15 second cd19 and last one was cd 17. Spend a fortune on opks lol. I am promising my self that I am not going to test until af is due this cycle. Good luck to you too. xClick to expand...
> 
> Ok. Are you going to test w/ opk's this cycle? and what day do yo u start using them? I started them on day 10 last cycle and they were postive that day and the following. So im not sure wht day to start this cycle. I dont wanna start too late. And I too spend a fortune on Opk's... should buy stock in them :) and Im not real sure when to say af is due to even test! lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I have used opks the last three cycles starting on cd 11 usually but as I took soy last month started using them on cd 8 last month. Usually use on per day until I start getting lines, then I up to twice per day as I(usually) have a short surge. Going to stock up this month. I temp too so I roughly follow the same temp pattern too which gives me some idea. Hate that my cycles still havent settled down but such is life. My lp last month was longer and my temps stayed up until the last few days so I started testing at 11dpo (with a sly on on 8dpo just because I am a poas addict) Going to try and hold off this month testing though. xClick to expand...

I know what you mean about stocking up and Poas addiction! Im right there w/ you. I think im going to start testing w/ opk's on day 9 or 10 this cycle. Im CD03 today! :) I have been going to an acupuncturist and I went yesterday and he is about to help his 30th couple w/ fertility! and I asked him how he knows that that the women is almost pregnant?? and he told me according to her pulses that he reads at the begining of the appt. and how her cycles are how long they are...... and so on.... so I asked him where I stood in all those catergories and he said my body is now ready to be pregnant! I wanted to jump up down on the table, but kinda hard when you have needles all over your body! lol.... and he also gave my husband some kind of herbal little balls that he is too take 5 days before I ovulate that is to help w/ the motility of his sperm and the strength and help the sperm in the right direction!! so I am so ready to start trying! and he even hesitated to make me an appt next month..... so fingers crossed this month! would love to have a Jan. baby! :) so i just started tempting last month.... not sure im real good at understanding them... i think my temps dropped 2 days before af came.... is that all your watch for is a spike after you O? and stays up if your pregnant or drops if af is coming?? Good luck to you this month! Lots and lots of baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

So Im CD03 today and im trying to figure out when I will O.... Last 2 cyles were 28 days and I O'd on CD14 the first cycle and the last cycle I O'd on CD12.... Guess Ill just start testing on the CD10 so i dont miss my surge! Im so excited to get started! lol


----------



## debzie

Wow Crc that sounds really positive. Have a look at my ticker I have put my last few chart on my home page. Basically before you ovulate your temps are lower as eostrogen is in charge after it is progesterone which elevated body temperature. If they are sustained and do not drop it is a good indicator that you are preganant. However some womens temp does not drop until af has arrived. You also can look for dips in temp post ov as implantation dips. My oh would not go for taking anything he just thinks we should let nature takes its course. Good luck to you too hun and sending you baby dust right back at you. x x x


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm probably in for May too. Going on CD 40 after MC in January (first cycle was brought on by progesterone). Tested yesterday with a :bfn: boo

I keep having cramps and think the witch is on her way then they disapear and she is no where in sight! So frustrating :dohh:

Anyone having luck with the OPK's? I tested the first few days of April and the line got darker and darker, then poof! It was gone after testing just 2 hrs after the darkest line. We :sex: just in case. Can't figure these things out..

:dust::dust::dust:

Lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF showed up for me this morning !! i am actually relieved to see her but sad at the same time . I will be testing on mother's day since that is the first day AF is due again


----------



## nattys

I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

nattys said:


> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:

I was looking at cbfm today!
Let me know how you get on with it!
£102.00 eeek!!


----------



## CRC25

Mrs. J said:


> I'm probably in for May too. Going on CD 40 after MC in January (first cycle was brought on by progesterone). Tested yesterday with a :bfn: boo
> 
> I keep having cramps and think the witch is on her way then they disapear and she is no where in sight! So frustrating :dohh:
> 
> Anyone having luck with the OPK's? I tested the first few days of April and the line got darker and darker, then poof! It was gone after testing just 2 hrs after the darkest line. We :sex: just in case. Can't figure these things out..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all!!!

Yeah, I love opk's I use the digital ones that either give you a circle or a smiley face so you know ifs its your lh surge. lol..... I start testing around cd10. I am cd06 and im starting to get excited. praying this is all of our month!! :)


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> AF showed up for me this morning !! i am actually relieved to see her but sad at the same time . I will be testing on mother's day since that is the first day AF is due again

Yah, Im so glad you finally got answers! sorry that it was your af! good luck this time! sending baby dust your way! :)


----------



## CRC25

nattys said:


> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:

Im sorry for you loss and I too know how the bleeding feels. I bled for 3o some days before i took the tablet as well and still didnt help me! praying it works for you! good luck to you this month and lots of lots of baby dust your way! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Feel like crap today , Have the flu on top of AF and cramps :cry: Waiting on my doc to call me still today , Gonna ask him about BCP after this cycle ends and see if he still wants me to do another progesterone test on day 21


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Feel like crap today , Have the flu on top of AF and cramps :cry: Waiting on my doc to call me still today , Gonna ask him about BCP after this cycle ends and see if he still wants me to do another progesterone test on day 21

Im sorry! I hope you feel better soon. What you want to take BCP for? to regulate your cycle? What the progesterone for?? Hoping you feel better very soon!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This is our last cycle trying untill 2013 or we meet the goals we want to meet in my journal , So i wanted to go on BCP to try and get my cycles back to normal and was hoping that mabey the BCP can help my hormones get back to normal also after coming off em


----------



## katestar53

Hello Ladies,

I am really hoping for a :bfp: for May, got my 1st AF on Sat after MC on the 8the March so FX this is the month to conceive again

:dust: to everyone



WoodyA said:


> nattys said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:
> 
> I was looking at cbfm today!
> Let me know how you get on with it!
> £102.00 eeek!!Click to expand...

CBFM are such amazing little machines. I first used it in Jan and got pregnant straight away! They are so worth the money as you can keep track so easily! 

:hug:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :flower:

Right, I am definitely in for a May BFP now!!! 

I've just started spotting so af should arrive in a day or so - a little early but hey that means I'm a day closer to TTC again!! 

Anyway - hopefully this af will get rid of whatever it is in there and I can look forward to a healthy PG in May!!! 

Didn't try in earnest last cycle if I'm honest so I think this cycle will be taken a bit more seriously. I've got my opk's at the ready and will be BDing from day 11 onwards. 

Good luck everyone :thumbup:

Truck loads of baby :dust:


----------



## Mrs. J

AF finally arrived on Sunday after a 43 day cycle! The cramps were the absolute worst I have ever had! :cry: But now I'm on cycle day 5 and hoping to use the OPK's as my cycles are unpredictable. Does anyone elses hubby/other half get weirded out with using those? My hubby doesn't like to feel like we're only BDing to get pregnant, like I'm using him or something :shrug: Maybe it's just a man thing :haha:

But I'm glad she finally arrived so we can get to trying again (we missed the last "window") Good luck everyone!! Hoping for May :bfp: for all!!

:dance:


----------



## lintu

im chalking up another chemical ladies :hugs: looks like im joining you in May :hugs:

I'm try SI this mth, good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Fizzio

WoodyA said:


> nattys said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:
> 
> I was looking at cbfm today!
> Let me know how you get on with it!
> £102.00 eeek!!Click to expand...


Woody - CBFM are about £55 on Amazon and sticks are £13 for 20. I got one last week so will use next cycle if no joy this time around.


----------



## CRC25

lintu said:


> im chalking up another chemical ladies :hugs: looks like im joining you in May :hugs:
> 
> I'm try SI this mth, good luck everyone :hugs:

Good luck this month! :) What is SI??


----------



## debzie

was just lurking and thought it would be polite to update. Im still waiting to ovulate opks are getting darker so I am looking at around cd17 just like last month. I just cannot wait I really do hate this part.

I took Soy Iso (SI) both last month and this month I would say that it does work for some just like clomid works for some and not others.

Good luck x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a tiny update for me cd 8 here finally dont have the flu anymore just normal seasonal allergies:yipee: Starting to get some mild right ovary pain will be doing opks starting friday


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a tiny update for me cd 8 here finally dont have the flu anymore just normal seasonal allergies:yipee: Starting to get some mild right ovary pain will be doing opks starting on cd 12


----------



## CRC25

Well, Im CD12 today... I O'd on day 12 last month and on day 14 the 2 previous months.... Ive been testing with Opk's and still just have a faint line on the test line....so not real sure... guess I'll just keep watching opk's. Good luck to everyone this month! I think that its gonna be a good month! lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Opps just noticed the double post from hours ago sorry :haha:


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Opps just noticed the double post from hours ago sorry :haha:

what day do you usually O??? I O'd on day 12 last month and day 14 the last 2 cycles. so today is day 12 for me today and according to my calendar its says I will either O on monday being today or on Wed.... I have been doing opk's and still no postive not even close.... the line is so light so not real sure whats going on! I am taking herbal mix two times a day and the acupuncturist gave some pills to my husband too ( for the motility of the sperm) :) I am doing temps this month as well and they havent stayed up yet so im assuming I havent O'd!!! lol. sorry for my rambling! glad that you are over the flu! hope that you are feeling better! I have this is going to be a good month for all of us!!!! :flower:


----------



## CRC25

katestar53 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am really hoping for a :bfp: for May, got my 1st AF on Sat after MC on the 8the March so FX this is the month to conceive again
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nattys said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:
> 
> I was looking at cbfm today!
> Let me know how you get on with it!
> £102.00 eeek!!Click to expand...
> 
> CBFM are such amazing little machines. I first used it in Jan and got pregnant straight away! They are so worth the money as you can keep track so easily!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

So where are you at in your cycle?? any updates? Hope all is well :)


----------



## CRC25

nattys said:


> I'm hoping for a May BFP. My cycle has been all over the place since I lost my baby at 14 wks on 29th Jan. I had my first AF on 22nd March & ended up having to go to the Dr's on Friday as I'm still bleeding :cry: I've been prescribed a progesterone tablet to try & help regulate things. I have ordered an Clear blue Fertility Monitor to help me get my BFP :hugs:

So sorry for your loss :( Glad that you finally got your AF. Did the tablet stop your bleeding? and did you get your monitor? if so how is it working?? If God doesnt bless me this month Im really considering getting one next month. Hope all is well :)


----------



## CRC25

Mrs. J said:


> AF finally arrived on Sunday after a 43 day cycle! The cramps were the absolute worst I have ever had! :cry: But now I'm on cycle day 5 and hoping to use the OPK's as my cycles are unpredictable. Does anyone elses hubby/other half get weirded out with using those? My hubby doesn't like to feel like we're only BDing to get pregnant, like I'm using him or something :shrug: Maybe it's just a man thing :haha:
> 
> But I'm glad she finally arrived so we can get to trying again (we missed the last "window") Good luck everyone!! Hoping for May :bfp: for all!!
> 
> :dance:

I dont really talk about opk's until they are negative and im frusterated. lol... like I am now! lol.... My hubby just laughs at me... I even went online and printed off the ovulation calendar and layed them on the counter and highlighted them just to see if he would look at them.... I was showing him the difference of the days between 26 day cycle and the 28 day cycle..... he didnt get it... lol. oh well. He just gets real excited when its ovulation week he knows hes gonna get lucky! haha.... when will you start testing w/ opk's? I started on the 8th and I O'd on day 12 last month and day 14 the previous 2 months so not real sure whats going on this cycle... Im day 12 today and according to one calendar Im suppose to O today and the other calendar says wed. soo looks like Im going be busy this week! lol. Hope all is well and lots of baby dust to you! :)


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> was just lurking and thought it would be polite to update. Im still waiting to ovulate opks are getting darker so I am looking at around cd17 just like last month. I just cannot wait I really do hate this part.
> 
> I took Soy Iso (SI) both last month and this month I would say that it does work for some just like clomid works for some and not others.
> 
> Good luck x x x

So wht day are you today? and what is Soy Iso? is it a tablet? what does it do? Good luck this month! :)


----------



## debzie

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Soy Isoflavones is a soy derivative capsule that you take on the same days as Clomid it acts as a natural clomid. It tricks your body into producing more estrogen and therefore more folicles for more eggs or one healthier more mature egg.

I am now on cd16 waiting to ovulate. Since the mmc I tend to ovulate on different days each cycle between cd 17 - 20.


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html
> 
> Soy Isoflavones is a soy derivative capsule that you take on the same days as Clomid it acts as a natural clomid. It tricks your body into producing more estrogen and therefore more folicles for more eggs or one healthier more mature egg.
> 
> I am now on cd16 waiting to ovulate. Since the mmc I tend to ovulate on different days each cycle between cd 17 - 20.

Oh wow. Is this the first month using soy? I ovulated on day 12 last cycle and im on day 13 today and according to opk's i havent O'd yet and temps keep going up and down so I dont think I have O'd yet.... Hoping I do within the next few days! good luck to you!:)


----------



## debzie

thanks crc took soy last month and this month my temp was up this morning so I think I am ovulating. Will have to grab oh and get to it when my lil one goes to bed. Good luck to you too sweetie. Mind my first month of tempting my temps were all over. Next cycle got myself a proper bbt thermometer and it does make a difference. Once you find your overall pattern it makes things easier too. x x


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm currently on CD 10, but with my cycles being so long, I'm not sure if ovulation is even coming up. :shrug: I took an OPK on Sunday and it was negative. I didn't test yesterday as I started to feel like I was becoming obsessed. But I bought some more on Amazon today! :dohh:

The hardest part is when to test. I've heard that 2pm is the best but how do people do that when they work? Take a strip into the restroom? :haha:


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> thanks crc took soy last month and this month my temp was up this morning so I think I am ovulating. Will have to grab oh and get to it when my lil one goes to bed. Good luck to you too sweetie. Mind my first month of tempting my temps were all over. Next cycle got myself a proper bbt thermometer and it does make a difference. Once you find your overall pattern it makes things easier too. x x

yah! I finally got a postive opk this afternoon! so im right there w/ ya!! we have my stepdaughter tonite so I will too have to wait! lol. I have been tempting this month and my temps havent went up yet. so im excited! Its cd14 so im ovulating a little late this month. Oh well.... I havent found my pattern yet in bbt charting but last month after O I was up until af came... I think I learn something new each month about my body. lol :dohh:


----------



## CRC25

Mrs. J said:


> I'm currently on CD 10, but with my cycles being so long, I'm not sure if ovulation is even coming up. :shrug: I took an OPK on Sunday and it was negative. I didn't test yesterday as I started to feel like I was becoming obsessed. But I bought some more on Amazon today! :dohh:
> 
> The hardest part is when to test. I've heard that 2pm is the best but how do people do that when they work? Take a strip into the restroom? :haha:

last 2 months i just started testing on day 10 and got postives right away... but this cycle was a little more complicated. I started tested day 9 and today is cd14 and I tested at 2 pm today and I finally got a postive. I think its more of not drinking much and not going to the bathroom often... I would just test around 2 and again at another time that is conviennt for you where you dont have much to drink. good luck to you!


----------



## Mrs. J

Good luck to you as well!! :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Cd16 for me today! Had postive opk on cd14 and cd15 morning and then negatve opk cd15 afternoon! guess I covered my fertile window! lol. temps went up a little today guess I will watch them to confirm the O! Hope everyone else is having good month! :)


----------



## Mrs. J

Mine are all negative! Going to take another this afternoon when my new ones arrive in the mail :happydance:

CD 12 for me, just waiting for the big O :coffee:

Lots of baby dust to you! Hope you caught your egg! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

Mrs. J said:


> Mine are all negative! Going to take another this afternoon when my new ones arrive in the mail :happydance:
> 
> CD 12 for me, just waiting for the big O :coffee:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you! Hope you caught your egg! :dust:

Thank you... I o'd a little later this month but at least I got to see the opk go postive to negative! praying that God blesses us this month! Hope you get a positive opk soon!!! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Everyone!
CRC, I hope God blesses you as well! I am currently on CD 10. I should O this weekend. I typically O on day 12 so we shall see...last month was CD11. I have not experienced an ovulatory pains yet. My AF ended on Sunday, then spotting Tues./Wed. not sure what that was about. Well...happy BDing everyone! :) Hehe.


----------



## debzie

Well got yet another positive opk this morning with fmu so looks like im still surging or its on its way back Down will check again later. Temps are up slightly so will agaon have to wait and see. Good luck miss j and dimples.

Crc hope you are well. x


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Hi Everyone!
> CRC, I hope God blesses you as well! I am currently on CD 10. I should O this weekend. I typically O on day 12 so we shall see...last month was CD11. I have not experienced an ovulatory pains yet. My AF ended on Sunday, then spotting Tues./Wed. not sure what that was about. Well...happy BDing everyone! :) Hehe.

Yeah!!!! you get a big O for Easter! how funny to think maybe you will concieve on Easter! thats an amazing present! Well im CD17 today makes me 2dpo! so now the dreaded 2ww. Good luck this weekend!! Happy BDing to you!:flower:


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Well got yet another positive opk this morning with fmu so looks like im still surging or its on its way back Down will check again later. Temps are up slightly so will agaon have to wait and see. Good luck miss j and dimples.
> 
> Crc hope you are well. x

Awesome! glad you caught your lh surge!!! according to the cb digital I got a smiley face on CD13 and then it was gone by CD14 so I have had 2 days of rising temps.... so that makes me 2dpo! good luck to you and lots of BDing this weekend! Happy Easter! :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Cd 14 here OPK's did not show up on time but im ovulating in the next day or two i think all other signs pointing to o for me


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Cd 14 here OPK's did not show up on time but im ovulating in the next day or two i think all other signs pointing to o for me

yah!! good luck! better get to bding! haha. Happy Easter! Lots and lots of baby dust to ya!! :)


----------



## lintu

im CD7, CD20 seems soooooo far away xxx


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls,

I hope it's okay if I join in with you?

I had a D&C 3 weeks ago for a missed m/c at 9 weeks. I was trying to track my ovulation this week as we were going to wait and try until next cycle, (after I got one AF). All week I was getting negative OPK's. So....last night we BD'd. This morning, I woke up with strong ovulation cramps and took an OPK just see. Guess what? VERY strong positive on my OPK. 

I am now very anxious as I really was not planning on TTC this cycle, however, there's nothing to do about it now, but wait 2 weeks and see. :blush:

I'm feeling scared, anxious, and excited all at the same time.... 

Any thoughts? I will be set to test around May 6th.

Thanks everyone. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Well I am officially in the two week wait. Ovulation calculated on cd18. Wishin everyone good luck.


----------



## CRC25

lintu said:


> im CD7, CD20 seems soooooo far away xxx

Sooo true! I hope when we all get our bfp that our lil ones know how much effort we put into their makings!!! lol... Good luck to you this month! :)


----------



## CRC25

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope it's okay if I join in with you?
> 
> I had a D&C 3 weeks ago for a missed m/c at 9 weeks. I was trying to track my ovulation this week as we were going to wait and try until next cycle, (after I got one AF). All week I was getting negative OPK's. So....last night we BD'd. This morning, I woke up with strong ovulation cramps and took an OPK just see. Guess what? VERY strong positive on my OPK.
> 
> I am now very anxious as I really was not planning on TTC this cycle, however, there's nothing to do about it now, but wait 2 weeks and see. :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling scared, anxious, and excited all at the same time....
> 
> Any thoughts? I will be set to test around May 6th.
> 
> Thanks everyone. :hugs:

Sorry for you loss.... I think that if you and your dh are comfortable and ready to move on go for it! Good luck this month! :flower:


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Well I am officially in the two week wait. Ovulation calculated on cd18. Wishin everyone good luck.

Yah!! :) Good luck to you! Praying for a BFP for you this month!!! I am CD18 as well but according to opk's and my temps I am now 3dpo! Now the 2ww :happydance:.... Happy Easter to you and your family:flower:


----------



## debzie

Thanks crc happy easter to you too. When will you be testing?


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Thanks crc happy easter to you too. When will you be testing?

I dont know.... Im pretty sure af is due to arrive May 3rd. I really want to hold off until im late but i know its easier said then done. keeping fingers crossed that May is the month for all of us! I am 3 dpo today so I think I will wait til I feel like I might have symptoms. lol.


----------



## lintu

CRC25 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> im CD7, CD20 seems soooooo far away xxx
> 
> Sooo true! I hope when we all get our bfp that our lil ones know how much effort we put into their makings!!! lol... Good luck to you this month! :)Click to expand...


:haha::haha: yeah deffo had to work for it :haha::haha::haha:

Wishing you lots and lots of sticky :dust: this mth :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

I started the SMEP today :wohoo: taking things easy this mth gonna try NTNP, all i'm doing is temping and thats only so I have a rough idea when :witch: will show up :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. J

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope it's okay if I join in with you?
> 
> I had a D&C 3 weeks ago for a missed m/c at 9 weeks. I was trying to track my ovulation this week as we were going to wait and try until next cycle, (after I got one AF). All week I was getting negative OPK's. So....last night we BD'd. This morning, I woke up with strong ovulation cramps and took an OPK just see. Guess what? VERY strong positive on my OPK.
> 
> I am now very anxious as I really was not planning on TTC this cycle, however, there's nothing to do about it now, but wait 2 weeks and see. :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling scared, anxious, and excited all at the same time....
> 
> Any thoughts? I will be set to test around May 6th.
> 
> Thanks everyone. :hugs:

Welcome!! :hi: Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: All you can do now is put it in God's hands! Good luck


----------



## lintu

I have what feels like ovulation pain today, very early for me but hay if it means shorter cycles bring it on!!!


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Well I am officially in the two week wait. Ovulation calculated on cd18. Wishin everyone good luck.

good luck Debzie!


----------



## debzie

Hello pineapple and thanks seems ages since I have heard from you have not been lurking in here so much. HOW YOU DOING? and sending you some good luck and baby dust back.

well I am 6 dpo and have the exact same symptoms as I had last month but I feel more positive about this month. Only thing that is different is my temps.

Lintu hope ov does show up earlier I hate that part worse than this two week wait.

Welcome RACHELLIE and good luck catching that egg.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ovulation pain for me since last night , Also a positive opk so today or tommorow for o !


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ovulation pain for me since last night , Also a positive opk so today or tommorow for o !

yah!!!! good luck this month!!! :) lots of baby dust to ya!:)


----------



## debzie

Good luck ruskiegirl in catching your egg x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Positive OPK again today test line darker then control line this time no rise so o today or tommorow hopefully !


----------



## CRC25

Well Im 8dpo today and nothing really but rising temps still and sore nipples! lol cant say that I ever have that even when af is on her way! and I have just had increased appetite! other than that slowly slugging along in the 2ww. lol.... good luck Ruskiegirl trying to catch that egg! :) Good luck to everyone else bding and in the 2ww! :)


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Hello pineapple and thanks seems ages since I have heard from you have not been lurking in here so much. HOW YOU DOING? and sending you some good luck and baby dust back.
> 
> well I am 6 dpo and have the exact same symptoms as I had last month but I feel more positive about this month. Only thing that is different is my temps.
> 
> Lintu hope ov does show up earlier I hate that part worse than this two week wait.
> 
> Welcome RACHELLIE and good luck catching that egg.

Thanks! I haven't been getting on so that I don't obsess like I did last month - it was awful and I was devastated. This month I'm doing temps only, and just BD as much as possible. I'm trying so hard to just relax, if it's meant to be it will. My temps have been all over the place, I think it's because at the beginning of my cycle the weather was super hot one day, and super cold the next day. FF says according to my temps I may have ovulated on Tuesday (CD 28) so I guess we'll see! 

I have another terrible cold like I did last month (and I NEVER get sick, what is up?) I hate taking meds while I'm possibly in the 2ww but I am miserable. 

Good luck to you, I've got my fingers crossed that this is it!


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm on CD 19 with no positive OPK's. I feel like giving up and just NTNP. POAS daily is hard work :hissy:

CRC25, when I was prego the first time we were NTNP and my cycles were out of whack (well, they still are!) so I had no idea I was pregnant but the sore boobs gave it away! I never get that with AF. FX for you that you caught your egg and its a sticky one! :headspin:

PinneapleRock, Debzie, Ruskiegirl, Lintu GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Well Iam 8dpo too Crc and am having the same symptoms as I Have every month the only difference this month is my temps. are lower. feel like I am in the final countdown to test trying my best not to feel too optimistic so not to be heartbroken when af arrives or at a bfn but its hard. think i will follow your example pineapple and take a back seat next cycle n try not to stress as much and obsessed like I have this cycle. sorry for the rant ladies. x


----------



## PineappleRock

Mrs. J said:


> I'm on CD 19 with no positive OPK's. I feel like giving up and just NTNP. POAS daily is hard work :hissy:
> 
> CRC25, when I was prego the first time we were NTNP and my cycles were out of whack (well, they still are!) so I had no idea I was pregnant but the sore boobs gave it away! I never get that with AF. FX for you that you caught your egg and its a sticky one! :headspin:
> 
> PinneapleRock, Debzie, Ruskiegirl, Lintu GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup:

thanks, good luck to you too! If it makes you feel any better, I'm around CD30 and probably haven't ovulated yet (I had a temp shift but it was probably because I was sleep deprived) and no fertile CM yet. Maybe my long/irregular cycles is why I gave up OPKs so easily, last month I went through almost 50 LOL.


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Well Iam 8dpo too Crc and am having the same symptoms as I Have every month the only difference this month is my temps. are lower. feel like I am in the final countdown to test trying my best not to feel too optimistic so not to be heartbroken when af arrives or at a bfn but its hard. think i will follow your example pineapple and take a back seat next cycle n try not to stress as much and obsessed like I have this cycle. sorry for the rant ladies. x

Good luck!! Hopefully there won't be a next cycle for you :)


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Well Iam 8dpo too Crc and am having the same symptoms as I Have every month the only difference this month is my temps. are lower. feel like I am in the final countdown to test trying my best not to feel too optimistic so not to be heartbroken when af arrives or at a bfn but its hard. think i will follow your example pineapple and take a back seat next cycle n try not to stress as much and obsessed like I have this cycle. sorry for the rant ladies. x

When will you test? my af is due next thursday.. a week from today!!! and my temps are staying up.... the only symptom im having is really sore nipples but I read online that could aslo mean af is on her way... :( praying she stays away from us!!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks pineapple n crc am going to test sun 11dpo af due anytime next week as have varying leuteal phase since mmc. x


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Thanks pineapple n crc am going to test sun 11dpo af due anytime next week as have varying leuteal phase since mmc. x

I tested today and of course the bfn!! I new i shouldnt have but I did... it was the last test! so now I wait to see if af shows then if not Ill test again!!! Good luck testing let us know!!! :)


----------



## Mrs. J

PineappleRock said:


> Mrs. J said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 19 with no positive OPK's. I feel like giving up and just NTNP. POAS daily is hard work :hissy:
> 
> CRC25, when I was prego the first time we were NTNP and my cycles were out of whack (well, they still are!) so I had no idea I was pregnant but the sore boobs gave it away! I never get that with AF. FX for you that you caught your egg and its a sticky one! :headspin:
> 
> PinneapleRock, Debzie, Ruskiegirl, Lintu GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup:
> 
> thanks, good luck to you too! If it makes you feel any better, I'm around CD30 and probably haven't ovulated yet (I had a temp shift but it was probably because I was sleep deprived) and no fertile CM yet. Maybe my long/irregular cycles is why I gave up OPKs so easily, last month I went through almost 50 LOL.Click to expand...

I bought 150 OPK's online! I'm an addict! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. J

CRC25 said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pineapple n crc am going to test sun 11dpo af due anytime next week as have varying leuteal phase since mmc. x
> 
> I tested today and of course the bfn!! I new i shouldnt have but I did... it was the last test! so now I wait to see if af shows then if not Ill test again!!! Good luck testing let us know!!! :)Click to expand...

When are you going to test again?? Good Luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im stuck on confused101 !!! opks still positive hpts still have faint lines ! Here are some tests i took pictures before the 5 minute mark today after holding for 30 minutes wee!
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552-1.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0552.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0551.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/100_0550.jpg


----------



## CRC25

Mrs. J said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pineapple n crc am going to test sun 11dpo af due anytime next week as have varying leuteal phase since mmc. x
> 
> I tested today and of course the bfn!! I new i shouldnt have but I did... it was the last test! so now I wait to see if af shows then if not Ill test again!!! Good luck testing let us know!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to test again?? Good Luck!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Im wait til wed. to test again . then i go to acupuncture on thursday and then the following tuesday im meeting w/ a fert. specialist and see what he thinks.... :)


----------



## debzie

I gave in and. tested today bfn with a first response test. I know its still early but my temps are down and a have cramps like the witch is about to arrive. Going to hold outto see if she turns upin the next few days. Oh works away and if she does come it means i will be fertile when he is back home. X


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My opks went negative today !! Temps went up again also pretty sure i ovulated and now i am 2 dpo :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> I gave in and. tested today bfn with a first response test. I know its still early but my temps are down and a have cramps like the witch is about to arrive. Going to hold outto see if she turns upin the next few days. Oh works away and if she does come it means i will be fertile when he is back home. X

sorry about your BFN, hopefully it was just too early!


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> I gave in and. tested today bfn with a first response test. I know its still early but my temps are down and a have cramps like the witch is about to arrive. Going to hold outto see if she turns upin the next few days. Oh works away and if she does come it means i will be fertile when he is back home. X

Well im 11dpo today and nothing really going on here.... I just have really sore nipples which is weird but after seeing that bfn im def just waiting for af to arrive! I just hate it b/c you work so hard at making it happen and then when af arrives it hurts so bad b/c we try so hard all month and then af arrives.... :( Im hoping somone gets a bfp for us!!!! good luck everyone!
Ruskiegirl- yah 2dpo! good luck to you this month!! keep us posted!


----------



## PineappleRock

My temps have been all over the place this cycle, and I blame the weather - one day its hot, the next it's really cold. I am on CD 33 and since I am only temping, I have no real proof that I ovulated. I haven't had any EWCM this cycle because I am back on antihistamines, but I have had a lot of wet/watery CM lately. Today, according to FF and temps only, I am 5 DPO but my temp dropped below the coverline. The temp outside did drop dramatically while I was sleeping, so I don't know if that had anything to do with it. I've never had a temp drop below the coverline after ovulation while I've been charting. I'm ready to throw in the towel with temping, I don't think it's helping. 

If I'm not pregnant on my own by my doctor's appt in June, we're on to fertility drugs. :growlmad:


----------



## debzie

my temps have been strange too this month I blame it on having hayfever and a blocked nose so I am sleeping with my mouth open. If you look on ff gallery loads of people have fall back temps below the coverline. I think that temping does cause more stress. My temp dipped at 2dpo and then again yesterday with a rise again today higher than it have been all cycle. 

Fx pineapple that you will get your BFP soon. x


----------



## debzie

CRC25 said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I gave in and. tested today bfn with a first response test. I know its still early but my temps are down and a have cramps like the witch is about to arrive. Going to hold outto see if she turns upin the next few days. Oh works away and if she does come it means i will be fertile when he is back home. X
> 
> Well im 11dpo today and nothing really going on here.... I just have really sore nipples which is weird but after seeing that bfn im def just waiting for af to arrive! I just hate it b/c you work so hard at making it happen and then when af arrives it hurts so bad b/c we try so hard all month and then af arrives.... :( Im hoping somone gets a bfp for us!!!! good luck everyone!
> Ruskiegirl- yah 2dpo! good luck to you this month!! keep us posted!Click to expand...

I agree crc last month I was so laid back but this month I have been stressed to bits. If there is a next cycle going to chill a bit.


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> my temps have been strange too this month I blame it on having hayfever and a blocked nose so I am sleeping with my mouth open. If you look on ff gallery loads of people have fall back temps below the coverline. I think that temping does cause more stress. My temp dipped at 2dpo and then again yesterday with a rise again today higher than it have been all cycle.
> 
> Fx pineapple that you will get your BFP soon. x

My allergies have been acting up the past few days, so when I take my temp and my nose is all stuffed up I feel like I can't breathe, lol. I'm sure that is not helping with the temps, plus I haven't been sleeping well.


----------



## debzie

Temp was up this morning but didn't sleep so good. Tested with fmu and got a bfn. Promised myself I will now not test again until af is late. X


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I gave in and. tested today bfn with a first response test. I know its still early but my temps are down and a have cramps like the witch is about to arrive. Going to hold outto see if she turns upin the next few days. Oh works away and if she does come it means i will be fertile when he is back home. X
> 
> Well im 11dpo today and nothing really going on here.... I just have really sore nipples which is weird but after seeing that bfn im def just waiting for af to arrive! I just hate it b/c you work so hard at making it happen and then when af arrives it hurts so bad b/c we try so hard all month and then af arrives.... :( Im hoping somone gets a bfp for us!!!! good luck everyone!
> Ruskiegirl- yah 2dpo! good luck to you this month!! keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree crc last month I was so laid back but this month I have been stressed to bits. If there is a next cycle going to chill a bit.Click to expand...

I know im right there with you. I think im going to try and take a break when next af arrives. my temp dropped today at 12dpo and im on 27th day of my cycle usually a 28 day cycle I tested yesterday too! and of course another bfn..... I feel achey like af is gonna arrive soon.... Im going to get acupuncture on thursday and then i scheduled a consultation with a fert. specialist on tuesay next week. I just want some testing done to make sure im not wasting precious time and make sure things are all working like their suppose to be since I have only m/c Im not sure whats going on in there!!! lol. I dont know how to get back to being like we use to be when we just dtd around the time we were suppose too! lol.... keep me posted if you get bfp! when is af due for you?


----------



## Maidenet

My period hasnt arrived yet..... but did a test yesterday which was negative. Damn PSOS xx


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Temp was up this morning but didn't sleep so good. Tested with fmu and got a bfn. Promised myself I will now not test again until af is late. X

when is AF actually due? Still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies Af is due anytime now since the mmc I have had varying leuteal phases from 11 to 15 days each month is different. and my cycle length is 30-35 days long lol. More cramps tonight and my boobs are getting hot usually my final signs before the witch arrives. x

Sorry about the bfn maidenet.


----------



## PineappleRock

debzie said:


> Thanks ladies Af is due anytime now since the mmc I have had varying leuteal phases from 11 to 15 days each month is different. and my cycle length is 30-35 days long lol. More cramps tonight and my boobs are getting hot usually my final signs before the witch arrives. x
> 
> Sorry about the bfn maidenet.

you're not out yet though!!


----------



## debzie

Well ladies tested this morning and drum roll please:bfp:

I am cautiously happy as is OH only told my Mam so far and now all you lovely ladies.

Really thought I was out this month with the bfns I have had. 

Sending everyone truck loads of :dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-04 11.35.46.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs. J

HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lots of sticky baby dust to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## PineappleRock

I knew it Debzie, Congratulations!!!


----------



## CRC25

debzie said:


> Well ladies tested this morning and drum roll please:bfp:
> 
> I am cautiously happy as is OH only told my Mam so far and now all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Really thought I was out this month with the bfns I have had.
> 
> Sending everyone truck loads of :dust::dust::dust:

Yah!!!! I am so excited for you!!! that is awesome!! keep us posted in your journey... wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!! :)


----------



## debzie

Oh thanks ladies I wont be abandoning you all everyone has been so supportive hoping all of you will join me soon. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats debzie !
Just a little update for you ladies !!! Temps triphasic OPK positive HPT faint line today ! Will be testing all week and weekend and on Mother's day ill be testing with a FRER and Digi ! Hopefully they stay positive and i get my wish !


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Congrats debzie !
> Just a little update for you ladies !!! Temps triphasic OPK positive HPT faint line today ! Will be testing all week and weekend and on Mother's day ill be testing with a FRER and Digi ! Hopefully they stay positive and i get my wish !

Yah!! keep us updated! what a great mothers day present that would be! af arrived for me last night and i met a fert. specialist and i will be starting on clomid on day 5-9 and praying for a bfp!!! good luck everyone else!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats great news CRC25 !!! I hope it works for you hun !
Ya it wouldnt just be a mother's day present either it would be a birthday present also cause i would be due Jan 19th and my birthday is Jan 9th !


----------



## WoodyA

That's great ruskie xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations ruskie yeah another bump buddy. X


----------



## lintu

I got my :bfp: today. :wohoo:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations lintu. x x


----------

